# laruan



## Gavril

I recall seeing two translations for _laruan _in the same textbook: 1) "playground" and 2) "toy". Are both of these translations correct?

Thanks


----------



## niernier

palaruan = playground

laruan = toy


----------



## Scherle

I believe laruan can also be me playground.  It has different pronunciation though with laruan which means toy.


----------



## Gavril

leigh1802 said:


> I believe laruan can also be me playground.  It has different pronunciation though with laruan which means toy.



In what way is the pronunciation different?


----------



## Scherle

laruan = toy is pronunced faster while laruan = playground is pronounced laru-an [slower] and I guess the syllable "ru" should be stress.  I do not know how to make a prunciation guide though.


----------



## DotterKat

I agree with the all of the above. *Laruan *the toy is indeed pronounced in one breath with almost no perceptible stress, while *laruan *the playground has a very slight pause before the stressed syllable -ru- (*la*RUan*).  Of course the context will clue you in as to which one is actually being used.


----------



## Scherle

Parang kaibigan lang yan which means friend and kaibigan [pronounce a little fastest] love ba ang wastong translation nun?


----------



## DotterKat

Absolutely. _Kaibigan_, with the very slight accent on the first _a _with a short pause after it (kA*ibigan) and pronounced faster than the friendly _kaibigan, _also means _magsin-irog._


----------



## Scherle

DotterKat said:


> Absolutely. _Kaibigan_, with the very slight accent on the first _a _with a short pause after it (kA*ibigan) and pronounced faster than the friendly _kaibigan, _also means _magsin-irog._


 
Tama.  Yun nga ang salitang hinahanap ko.  pero hindi ba magsing-irog dapat?


----------



## DotterKat

Both are acceptable. The affix is magsin- (magsin-irog, magsin-talino, etc.) but some do write it as magsing-irog, magsing-talino to enhance the fluidity of speech.


----------



## Scherle

Ganon ba.  Maraming Salamat!


----------

